# DX Tank 26inch



## toyman (Nov 30, 2022)

This is a Schwinn DX TANK that has fresh paint and a working horn.The horn is a repro but works and looks just like the original.Paint is excellent. Paint is beautiful and the graffics are too.


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 30, 2022)

Just an observation, but looks more like a tank to me. 🤔


----------



## toyman (Nov 30, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Just an observation, but looks more like a tank to me. 🤔



Yes,thanks


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 30, 2022)

100$


----------



## toyman (Nov 30, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> 100$



Thanks for the bid but no deal


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Nov 30, 2022)

$135


----------



## toyman (Nov 30, 2022)

Lakewood_Schwinns said:


> $135



No deal


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 30, 2022)

Isn’t that a repop from bicycle bones? Just curious, doesn’t look like an original piece? Could be wrong but looks just like a bone’s one I got a few years back….


----------



## toyman (Nov 30, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Isn’t that a repop from bicycle bones? Just curious, doesn’t look like an original piece? Could be wrong but looks just like a bone’s one I got a few years back….



It was on a bike that I bought six months ago.I put a Marman kit on it so I couldn't use it.Thats all that I know about it.This is the bike that it was on.


----------



## toyman (Dec 1, 2022)

Lakewood_Schwinns said:


> $135



You can have the DX tank for your bid of $135 plus $20 shipping for a total of $155.PM me your info and I will box it up.PAY PAL as friends to toyman@kc.rr.com  Thanks,John


----------

